# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  متى تكتب ابن بالألف ومتى تحذف ؟

## حمدي أبوزيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أجد في كل كتاب أشاهد فيه كلمة ابن في أول السطر أنها تكتب بالألف حتى لو كانت واقعة بين علمين ! فهل لذلك من تفسير ؟
وما هي أحوال كلمة ابن وابنة عموما ؟ .. جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله، إنما حذفت ألف (ابن) لكثرة الاستعمال، كأنهما صارا شيئا واحدا، ولذلك وضع أهل العلم ضوابط لهذا الحذف يتعلق أيضا بكثرة الاستعمال، فمثلا: إذا نسب الرجل لغير أبيه لا تحذف الألف؛ لأن هذا ليس بكثير في الاستعمال.
فكذلك إذا وقعت (ابن) في أول السطر؛ لأن هذا ليس بكثير، وقد خرجا بهذا الفصل عن أن يكونا شيئا واحدا.

والله أعلم.

----------


## حمدي أبوزيد

جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك . ونفع بك وبعلمك .

----------


## مهماز

تحذف الألف من (ابن) إذا وقعت بين علمين، وتعرب بدلا من الأوّل منهما. إلا إذا وقعت في أوّل السّطر، فتثبت.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وفي سيرة الشامي:
أن ألف (ابن) تثبت في تسع مواضع :
1_ إذا أضيف إلى مضمر كهذا ابنك 
2_ أو نسب إلى الأب الأعلى كقولك محمد ابن شهاب التابعي فشهاب جده 
3_ أو أضيف إلى غير أبيه كالمقداد ابن الأسود أبوه عمرو وتبناه الأسود ومحمد ابن الحنفية فالحنفية أمه 
4_ أو عدل عن الصفة إلى الخبر كقولك أظن محمدا ابن عبد الله 
5_ أو إلى الاستفهام كقولك هل تيم ابن مرة ؟
6_ أو ثُني كقولك زيد وعمرو ابنا محمد 
7_ أو ذكر بغير اسم كجاء ابن عبد الله 
8_ أو كتب أول سطر 
9_ أو اتصل بصفة كقولك زيد الفاضل ابن عمرو 
وقال بعضهم: ومثل ابن ابنة .

وقد نظم العلامة الأجهوري _بضم الهمزة_ تلك المواضع فقال: 
احذف من ابنٍ ألفا إن وقعا ^^^^^^^في وسط اسمين تكن متبعا 
إلا إذا أضيف للضمير ^^^^^^^^فالألفَ اكتب فيه يا سميري 
ومثله إن اسمه قد حذفا ^^^^^^^^كأكرم ابن عمر من انصفا 
قلت وفي استثناء ذين نظرُ ^^^^^^^^ إذ ليس بين اسمين من يذكر 
كذاك مكتوب بصدر السطرِ ^^^^^^^ أو ما نسبته لجد قادِرِ 
أو من لغير أبيه قد انتسب ^^^^^^^^ كخاله فالحكم له وجب 
وما به لصفة قد عدلا ^^^^^^^^ لخبر كذلك اللذّ فصلا 
موصوفه منه وما يثنى ^^^^^^^^ أو عدل الاستفهام صدّ عنا 
قد قال ذا الشامي وبعض ابنه ^^^^^^^ كالابن في ذا وعليه العهده 
ا.هــ من البجيرمي على الخطيب (12/1)

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

في النداء هل تحذف أم لا؟
كقولنا يا ابن محمد أو يا بن محمد

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وكذا تثبت في المواطن التالية:
10_ عدم المباشرة كـ(محمد هو ابن مالك)
11_ إذا كان العلم الأول منون نحو زيدٌ ابن علي
12_ إذا وقعت خبرا كقولك جوابا عن سؤال وجه إليك محمدٌ ابن من ؟؟ فتقول محمد ابن علي وأظنه والذي قبله متداخلان
13_ إذا لم يكن بين علمين كأن يكون بين صفتين نحو كريم ابن كريم
14_ إذا وقع بين علم وغير علم نحو عليٌّ ابن عمي
15_ للضرورة الشعرية نحو:
إلى ابن الكرام رويت لفظاً ^^^^^^^^ سما عن كلّ ألفاظ الرواة
محمدٌ ابن عبدالله فيــنا ^^^^^^^^ فلا تجزع بأقوال الوشاة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أهل العلم يضبطون المواضع التي تحذف فيها ألف (ابن) ويعلم من ذلك أن المواضع الأخرى لا تحذف فيها.
فيشترط لحذف ألف ابن أربعة شروط:
- أن يكون قبلها علم وبعدها علم
- الاتصال بين ما قبلها وما بعدها
- أن يكون الأول موصوفا بـ(ابن)
- أن يكون الثاني والدا للأول

فإذا اختل واحد من هذه الشروط لم تسقط الألف.

----------


## احمد291000

درة الغواص في أوهام الخواص (ص: 246)
[217] وَمن ذَلِك أَنهم يحذفون الْألف من ابْن فِي كل مَوضِع يَقع بعد اسْم أَو كنية أَو لقب، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك مطردا على مَا توهموه، وَلَا يُوجب حذف الْألف مَا تخيلوه، لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا تحذف الْألف من ابْن إِذا وَقع صفة بَين علمين من أَعْلَام الْأَسْمَاء أَو الكنى أَو الألقاب ليؤذن بتنزله مَعَ الِاسْم قبله بِمَنْزِلَة الِاسْم الْوَاحِد لشدَّة اتِّصَال الصّفة بالموصوف، وحلوله مَحل الْجُزْء مِنْهُ ولهذه الْعلَّة حذف التَّنْوِين من الِاسْم قبله، فَقيل عَليّ بن مُحَمَّد، كَمَا يحذف من الْأَسْمَاء المركبة فِي رامهرمز وبعلبك، فَمَا عدا هَذَا الموطن وَجب إِثْبَات الْألف فِيهِ، وَذَلِكَ فِي خَمْسَة مَوَاطِن.
أَحدهمَا إِذا أضيف ابْن إِلَى مُضْمر كَقَوْلِك: هَذَا زيد ابْنك.
وَالثَّانِي إِذا أضيف إِلَى غير أَبِيه كَقَوْلِك: المعتضد بِاللَّه ابْن أخي الْمُعْتَمد على الله.
وَالثَّالِث إِذا نسب إِلَى الْأَب الْأَعْلَى، كَقَوْلِك أَبُو الْحسن ابْن الْمُهْتَدي بِاللَّه.
وَالرَّابِع إِذا عدل بِهِ عَن الصّفة إِلَى الْخَبَر، كَقَوْلِك: إِن كَعْبًا ابْن لؤَي.
وَالْخَامِس إِذا عدل بِهِ عَن الصّفة أَيْضا إِلَى الِاسْتِفْهَام، كَقَوْلِك: هَل تَمِيم ابْن مرّة وَذَلِكَ أَن ابْنا فِي الْخَبَر والاستفهام بِمَنْزِلَة الْمُنْفَصِل عَن الِاسْم الأول، إِذْ تَقْدِير الْكَلَام أَن كَعْبًا هُوَ ابْن لؤَي وَهل تَمِيم هُوَ ابْن مرّة فأثبتت الْألف فِيهِ كَمَا أَثْبَتَت فِي حَالَة الِاسْتِئْنَاف بِهِ.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إِخْوَاني فِي اللهِ ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُهُ ، وَبَعْدُ :
فَقَدْ كُنْتُ ذَكَرْتُ ضَوَابطَ حَذْفِ أَلِفِ : ( ابْنٍ ) فِي نَظْمِي : حُسْن الْإِفَادَةِ فِي نَظْمِ بَابِ الْحَذْفِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ ،
فَقُلْتُ فِيهِ :
والْحَذْفُ فِي ابْنٍ وَابْنَةٍ قَدْ وَرَدَا *** إِنْ كَانَ كُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا قَدْ أُفْرِدَا
وَجَاءَ بَيْنَ عَلَمَيْنِ وَصْفَا  *** لِأَوَّلٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ قَطْعٍ يُلْفَى 
وَلَمْ يُنَوَّنْ أَوَّلٌ بَلِ انْحَذَفْ *** لِشِدَّةِ اتِّصَالِهِ بِمَا اتَّصَفْ 
وَكَانَ ثَانِي الْعَلَمَيْنِ مِنْهُمَا *** أَبًا وَأُمًّا لِلَّذِي تَقَدَّمَا 
وَآخِرُ الشُّرُوطِ أَلَّا يَقَعَا *** فِي أَوَّلِ السَّطْرِ وَلَا يُقْتَطَعَا
هَذَا  ، واللهُ أَعْلَمُ ، وَالسَّلام .

----------


## أبو الليثى

الحمد لله وبعد :
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل / محمود محمد محمود مرسى ، فقد فصَلْتَ القولَ فى المسألة ، ولاكلامَ بعد كلامكم .
جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

> تحذف الألف من (ابن) إذا وقعت بين علمين، وتعرب بدلا من الأوّل منهما. إلا إذا وقعت في أوّل السّطر، فتثبت.


السلام عليكم
أعتقد أن "ابن" إذا وقعت بين علمين تعرب نعتا لابدلا . والله الموفق

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مولاي احمد

الف شكر نورتم

----------


## هشام الحلواني

> تحذف الألف من (ابن) إذا وقعت بين علمين، وتعرب بدلا من الأوّل منهما. إلا إذا وقعت في أوّل السّطر، فتثبت.


كنت أظن أنها تعرب نعتا !!!!!!

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سالم اليمان

> وفقك الله، إنما حذفت ألف (ابن) لكثرة الاستعمال، كأنهما صارا شيئا واحدا، ولذلك وضع أهل العلم ضوابط لهذا الحذف يتعلق أيضا بكثرة الاستعمال، فمثلا: إذا نسب الرجل لغير أبيه لا تحذف الألف؛ لأن هذا ليس بكثير في الاستعمال.
> فكذلك إذا وقعت (ابن) في أول السطر؛ لأن هذا ليس بكثير، وقد خرجا بهذا الفصل عن أن يكونا شيئا واحدا.
> 
> والله أعلم.


شيخنا الفاضل ذكرت أن همزة ابن تثبت إذا وقعت في أول السطر
 أليس القياس يقتضي أيضا إثباتها إذا وقعت في آخر السطر ؟
فما سر التفريق بين الموضعين؟ 
وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل لو نظرت إلى آخر العبارة لما سألت هذا السؤال
اقرأ تتمة العبارة ( .. وقد خرجا بهذا الفصل عن أن يكونا شيئا واحدا)
ثم إن أكثر مسائل الرسم مرجعها إلى الاصطلاح ، ولا يقال فيه (لم وكيف) إلا من باب الاستحسان.

----------


## سالم اليمان

> يا شيخنا الفاضل لو نظرت إلى آخر العبارة لما سألت هذا السؤال
> اقرأ تتمة العبارة ( .. وقد خرجا بهذا الفصل عن أن يكونا شيئا واحدا)
> ثم إن أكثر مسائل الرسم مرجعها إلى الاصطلاح ، ولا يقال فيه (لم وكيف) إلا من باب الاستحسان.


المشيخة لك شيخنا .
أما نحن فمتطفلون عليها, ومن تطفلنا أن نعيد عليك السؤال السابق لأنني ما فهمت قصدك في آخر العبارة (... وقد خرجا بهذا الفصل عن أن يكونا شيئا واحدا) .
ما عهدتك ممن يقول هكذا نطقت العرب, بل عهدتك معللا, والحكم يدور مع علته لذلك قلت لك إن القياس يقتضي ذلك. والقياس أصل في العربية
شيخنا ما الفرق بين هذين الموضعين :
1- قابلت ............................ محمد
ابن أحمد.
على أن كلمة ابن واقعة في أول السطر.
2- قابلت .......................... محمد بن
أحمد.
على أن كلمة ابن وقعة في آخر السطر.
الذي أراه ألا داعي لهذا التفريق, ولا سيما أننا نكتب اليوم على الكمبيوتر (الوورد), وما يكتب على الووورد يختلف موضعه بعد ذلك على البي دي إف, وتحاشيا من وجودها في موضع ليس هو موضعها إثباتا وحذفا أرى أن تحذف الهمزة في الموضعين تمسكا بالأصل أنها بين علمين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

بل أنا ممن يقول (هكذا نطقت العرب) وإن كانت هذه العبارة لا تتعلق بموضوعنا؛ لأن المسألة متعلقة بالكتابة لا بالنطق، ولا أعلم عن العرب أنهم كانوا يكتبون كذلك.
وأيضا فهذه العبارة (هكذا نطقت العرب) لا تناقض التعليل، فإن التعليل إنما يكون بعد استقراء المنطوق والوقوف عنده؛ كما قال سيبويه (قف حيث وقفوا ثم فسر).
وأيضا فالتعليل النحوي ليس دائما من باب التعليل الفقهي الذي يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما، بل كثيرا ما يكون من باب الاستحسان كما قال ابن جني وغيره، ولذلك تكثر فيه الاستثناءات.

وأما قولك (لا فرق) و(لا داعي للتفريق) .. فإن كنت تقصد أنك ستنشئ طريقة جديدة في الكتابة تسير أنت عليها وتنسب إليك، فلا إشكال في ذلك، ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح.
وإن كنت تقصد أنه (لا فرق بينهما عند السابقين) فلا يخفى عليك أن هذا غير مطابق للواقع.

والله أعلم.

----------


## سالم اليمان

أحسنت شيخنا
لا زلت معلما تثنى له الركب, ويستحسن عنده الطلب
زادك الله من علمه وبارك لك فيه

----------


## محب القرآن والسنة

خلاصة حذف الألف من (ابن) نظمتها - بحمد الله وتوفيقه - في هذه الكلمات :
احْذِف من ابنٍ واسطًا حرفَ الألِف ... إن قُلْتَهُ متصلًا ومُتَّصِف
وشَرْطُه لأَبِهِ أن يُنْسَبَا ... وأَوَّلَ السُّطُور دَوْمًا فاكْتُبَا
والمعنى : تحذف ألف (ابن) إذا تحققت فيها الشروط التالية مجتمعة :
الأول : أن تكون متوسطة بين علمين . الثاني : أن تكون متصلة بهما ، ولا يفصل بينهما فاصل . الثالث : أن يكون إعرابها صفة للاسم الذي قبلها . الرابع : أن يكون الأول ابنًا مباشِرًا للثاني . الخامس : أن لا تقع في أول السطر ، فإذا وقعت في أول السطر رسمت الألف (ابن) . معًا لإتقان الكتابة بالعربية . إسماعيل الشرقاوي .

----------


## ابن سلين المغربي

*احْذِف من ابنٍ واسطًا حرفَ...* *الألف إن كان متصلًا ومُتَّصِفا*
*وشَرْطُه لأَبِيهِ أن يُنْسَبَا ... وأَوَّلَ السُّطُور دَوْمًا فاكْتُبَا*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t155523/

----------

